# Robc's 3-d backdrop tutorial (pic-by-pic)



## robc (Feb 14, 2008)

My guide for making backdrops...anyone can do it, beginner or advanced. it really enhances the look of the enclosure, IMHO...rob



*Tools Used:*



















*Step 1:*

Cut styrofoam to size. Styrofoam must be r5-r14 high-impact styrofoam--can be found at Home Depot or Lowes, ect.









*Step 2:*

Use wire brush drill bit attatchment to add texture to the styrofoam.
























*Step 3:*

Angle top of backdrop to fit the top of cage









*Step 4:*

Add structure to the backdrop by cutting deeper into the styrofoam. Where sep 2 is just texture, step 4 is about creating more definate 

"rock" formations














*Step 5:*

Prepare caulk gun. Cut the tip off as far down as possible.







Puncture the seal inside the caulk tube.







load the caulk gun









*Step 6:*

Spread a large amount of caulk on the styrofoam and spread evenly







Tip--use latex gloves, because the caulk is very hard to get off your hands.












Remember to spread caulk along the top and sides, but you don't need to worry about spreading it on the bottom.









*Step 7:*

Pour substrate over the styrofoam and press it down.












Don't forget to add substrate to the sides.







Tip/shake the styrofoam to remove excess substrate.









*The mostly finished product:*














*Step 8:*

Let styrofoam dry for at least 24 hours, although I suggest 36-48 hours to be sure.
After it is dry, shake/tip the backdrop again to remove more excess substrate. This makes the texture even more defined.


----------



## DeTwan (Feb 14, 2008)

Dude that is pretty bad ass... and a lot of time, but well worth it!


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 14, 2008)

good DIY can you do it with other substrates? im assuming yes. how much is the styrofoam?


----------



## penny'smom (Feb 14, 2008)

Great tutorial Rob!  Certainly messy though.  Does your drill ever get clogged up with all the styrofoam "dust"?


----------



## robc (Feb 14, 2008)

DeTwan said:


> Dude that is pretty bad ass... and a lot of time, but well worth it!


Besides baking the substrate...the whole backdrop is made in 15-20 min. But it adds a lot to the enclosure


----------



## robc (Feb 14, 2008)

NastyNate said:


> good DIY can you do it with other substrates? im assuming yes. how much is the styrofoam?


The strofoam is very cheap 34sqft....for $16.50....you can use any substrate....but eco-seems to hold the best....rob


----------



## robc (Feb 14, 2008)

penny'smom said:


> Great tutorial Rob!  Certainly messy though.  Does your drill ever get clogged up with all the styrofoam "dust"?


No....never will....I have done hundreds with one drill bit.


----------



## cabey0201 (Feb 14, 2008)

Good stuff man.  I'm going to have to incorporate that into my display enclosures.


----------



## robc (Feb 14, 2008)

cabey0201 said:


> Good stuff man.  I'm going to have to incorporate that into my display enclosures.


It will make a huge difference....In the pics I couldn't get a good shot of the texture but it is very textured and looks like molded rocks or tree roots....the good thing about high impact strofoam is you can push limbs into it and it will hold in place.....you can also add moss ECT......rob


----------



## omni (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice step-by step... Are you using foam insulation? I'm guessing it'd be sturdier to handle and install than the foam they make those cheap coolers out of. I have an old chewed up lid from one of those around here somewhere I thought about turning into a background.


----------



## robc (Feb 14, 2008)

omni said:


> Nice step-by step... Are you using foam insulation? I'm guessing it'd be sturdier to handle and install than the foam they make those cheap coolers out of. I have an old chewed up lid from one of those around here somewhere I thought about turning into a background.


it's high impact syrofoam...the foam the coolers are made out of is pressed balls of foam and the substrate won't stay adhered to the foam...it will pull off within a week or two...great idea though because it's probably the perfect size but unfortunately it won't last...the balls that are pressed can't support substrate...rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robc (Feb 14, 2008)

Here are pics of before and after the backdrop was installed.....keep in mind the substrate in the tank is very damp and doesn't match the backdrop....when it dries it will match perfectly. But I think it adds a lot to the enclosure and also gives the T some privacy.......rob


*Plain glass (no backdrop)*








*Backdrop installed*


----------



## Arachnobrian (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks, great idea.

Will definetly try this.


----------



## robc (Feb 14, 2008)

Ottawaherp said:


> Thanks, great idea.
> 
> Will definetly try this.


Its easy....you can also incorporate a lot more than just subsrate.....you can mix in moss....rocks....sand ect.....rob


----------



## robc (Feb 14, 2008)

If anyone reading this post.....I forgot to add this step in.....(leave 1/8"-1/4" on both sides of backdrop to get past the lip on the tank & to let you have manovereability....rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## desertdweller (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow phenomenal Rob, as always.  I don't have a drill, what about other ways of creating the surface, a wire brush?

In addition to adding the visual effect I imagine it also gives the T a better sense of protection, safety and coziness.  I have a Rosea tank I am eager to try this out with and include stones.  Also perfect for holding cork bark pieces for a communal H incei sac-mates tank I am going to have.  Thanks so much.

-Sydney


----------



## robc (Feb 15, 2008)

desertdweller said:


> Wow phenomenal Rob, as always.  I don't have a drill, what about other ways of creating the surface, a wire brush?
> 
> In addition to adding the visual effect I imagine it also gives the T a better sense of protection, safety and coziness.  I have a Rosea tank I am eager to try this out with and include stones.  Also perfect for holding cork bark pieces for a communal H incei sac-mates tank I am going to have.  Thanks so much.
> 
> -Sydney


Use a dremmel tool of if you want (be very careful a *tourch*) a wire brush would probaly work.


----------



## Stick (Feb 15, 2008)

robc said:


> Use a dremmel tool of if you want (be very careful a *tourch*) a wire brush would probaly work.


I am not absolutely sure what you mean by a torch, but a candle lighter works wonders and lessens "the mess".  Excellent work, nonetheless.


----------



## Arachnobrian (Feb 15, 2008)

Getting creative on this idea.

Ever consider a glueing a couple of pieces together (thickness) to give you more depth, perhaps incorporating a hide or cave into the backdrop?

I have a large hex. tank I may try this with.

This idea seems less messy and less permanent than the spray foam technique.


----------



## robc (Feb 15, 2008)

Stick said:


> I am not absolutely sure what you mean by a torch, but a candle lighter works wonders and lessens "the mess".  Excellent work, nonetheless.


Candle lighter I would use for smaller job.....but I use torch's on me 6ft and over backdrops.....rob


----------



## robc (Feb 15, 2008)

Ottawaherp said:


> Getting creative on this idea.
> 
> Ever consider a glueing a couple of pieces together (thickness) to give you more depth, perhaps incorporating a hide or cave into the backdrop?
> 
> ...


Don't glue Styrofoam together....get it thicker.....you can buy it in one piece up to 8" thick. Styrofoam is endless in posibilities.....I have made anything from a simple backdrop to in ground creek systems....it's fun to work with. The reason you shouldn't glue Styrofoam together is.....it will cause a air bubble in between the layers and rupture the seams or bow.....I wouldn't suggest doing this.....I have done it and had big problems and have known others who have to....rob


----------



## Arachnobrian (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks for tip from experience.


----------



## fishwithoutabik (Feb 15, 2008)

hey rob, thanks for this awesome tutorial, i am going to have to try this!
do you by chance have any pictures of what you have done with the thicker styrofoam? it just looks great, i assume it would also be a better climbing surface for arboreals.



robc said:


> Don't glue Styrofoam together....get it thicker.....you can buy it in one piece up to 8" thick. Styrofoam is endless in posibilities.....I have made anything from a simple backdrop to in ground creek systems....it's fun to work with. The reason you shouldn't glue Styrofoam together is.....it will cause a air bubble in between the layers and rupture the seams or bow.....I wouldn't suggest doing this.....I have done it and had big problems and have known others who have to....rob


----------



## robc (Feb 15, 2008)

fishwithoutabik said:


> hey rob, thanks for this awesome tutorial, i am going to have to try this!
> do you by chance have any pictures of what you have done with the thicker styrofoam? it just looks great, i assume it would also be a better climbing surface for arboreals.


I mainly only use the very thick styrofoam on zoo enclosures but you will love the next tutorial.....it is going to be a 9ft tall pokie enclosure....with multiple levels misting systems and 5" thick strofoam and will house 30-40 pokies it will be a show stopper.


----------



## robc (Feb 16, 2008)

Ottawaherp said:


> thanks for tip from experience.


I know a lot about building enclosures and know how rewarding it is when you accomplish it....and I want others to do the same....if you ever have any question P.m me anytime....best luck....rob


----------



## Arachnobrian (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks,

I'm in the process of building fancy display tanks for my females.


----------



## robc (Feb 17, 2008)

Ottawaherp said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I'm in the process of building fancy display tanks for my females.


Natural is the way to go....post pic when finished


----------



## Arachnobrian (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's the tank I'm currently working on. 

Any suggestions for water dishes? .......for a more natural look.

I currently use small stainless steel dipping bowls, 3/4 full of small river stone, they are easy grab with long tweezers for cleaning. But not extremely natural looking.


----------



## robc (Feb 17, 2008)

Ottawaherp said:


> Here's the tank I'm currently working on.
> 
> Any suggestions for water dishes? .......for a more natural look.
> 
> I currently use small stainless steel dipping bowls, 3/4 full of small river stone, they are easy grab with long tweezers for cleaning. But not extremely natural looking.


Im use zilaa....thy can be bought at petco-petsmart.....but I am thinking with my pokie tank/yours to we could get a large thick piece of styrofoam and mold/glue it to the backdrop halh way up the tank insert a small zilla water dish then cover the styrofoam with caulk and the water dish.....let dry and there you go .....you have a water dish that is part of your backdrop.....couldn,t get more natural. I have done this with lizard enclosures.


----------



## omni (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Robc, any chance you could make a few of these backgrounds for sale? Thinking a size for a standard 10gal tank would go over pretty well.


----------



## robc (Feb 18, 2008)

omni said:


> Hey Robc, any chance you could make a few of these backgrounds for sale? Thinking a size for a standard 10gal tank would go over pretty well.


I could easily...let me know how many you want....shipping would be very loww....they are light.....rob


----------



## Strix (Jun 30, 2008)

I tried my hand at the tutorial for my gecko tank and the results were rather amazing.  

I cut the styrofoam a bit short on the top but some moss corrected that issue. Plants in the tank are fake and the hide has a piece of wood shaped cork leaning up against the glass and littered with spaghnum moss.


----------



## robc (Jun 30, 2008)

Strix said:


> I tried my hand at the tutorial for my gecko tank and the results were rather amazing.
> 
> I cut the styrofoam a bit short on the top but some moss corrected that issue. Plants in the tank are fake and the hide has a piece of wood shaped cork leaning up against the glass and littered with spaghnum moss.


You did agreat job......were the directions easy to follow? You can also patch any thing that gets damaged.......it realy added to your set-up. I cut my backdrops 2" short and put it at the top and it's 2" short at the bottom and it's covered with substrate.....rob


----------



## Strix (Jun 30, 2008)

The instructions were real easy to follow.  I also forgot to mention that I did mine with a dremel tool and not a drill, but its essentially the same thing. The Silicone caulk is a bit then in areas (white showing) but I think that adds a bit more to the tank.

Aside from waiting for everything to dry it took maybe about 20ish minutes tops.


----------



## robc (Jun 30, 2008)

Strix said:


> The instructions were real easy to follow.  I also forgot to mention that I did mine with a dremel tool and not a drill, but its essentially the same thing. The Silicone caulk is a bit then in areas (white showing) but I think that adds a bit more to the tank.
> 
> Aside from waiting for everything to dry it took maybe about 20ish minutes tops.


Thanks for posting the results, thats awesome.....rob


----------



## Veneficus (Jun 30, 2008)

Very cool tutorial Rob!  It looks like a great idea and it really adds to the tank.  Thanks for posting.  (I keep thinking about the mess to clean up....lol)


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Jun 30, 2008)

wow that is such a great idea.  is the chualking non toxic and how does it hold up when sprayed i want to do this to my tokay geckos enclosure


----------



## robc (Jun 30, 2008)

Veneficus said:


> Very cool tutorial Rob!  It looks like a great idea and it really adds to the tank.  Thanks for posting.  (I keep thinking about the mess to clean up....lol)





J_dUbz88 said:


> wow that is such a great idea.  is the chualking non toxic and how does it hold up when sprayed i want to do this to my tokay geckos enclosure


Its not a spray its a liquid.....the caulk is 100% non-toxic in 24 hrs.....but is tack free in 30 min (look on the back for cure time and tack free time). I suggest using 2" foam on all backdrops, for added texture......rob


----------



## Travis K (Jun 30, 2008)

Rob have you ever tried this with sand, or other subtrates besides peat and coco?


----------



## robc (Jun 30, 2008)

Travis K said:


> Rob have you ever tried this with sand, or other subtrates besides peat and coco?


Sand holds even better.....the caulk is slightly flexiable and has give so the sand sticks very well.....it's great for the Bracky SP., scorpions, and reptile enclosures......but no matter what you should use the thicker foam.......rob


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Jun 30, 2008)

some confusion when i meant spray i meant such as being sprayed lol the coco wont fall off when its wet?  there is no problems with spraying it with water?


----------



## robc (Jun 30, 2008)

J_dUbz88 said:


> some confusion when i meant spray i meant such as being sprayed lol the coco wont fall off when its wet?  there is no problems with spraying it with water?


No problems at all.....its water proof after it dries......rob


----------



## WildF4u (Jul 1, 2008)

THis is awesome!.... I only had one question that i dont think was adressed. how does the back drop hold to the glass in the tank? or does it just rest in it on a slight angle?


----------



## robc (Jul 1, 2008)

WildF4u said:


> THis is awesome!.... I only had one question that i dont think was adressed. how does the back drop hold to the glass in the tank? or does it just rest in it on a slight angle?


I have a "How to install Robc's backdrop tutorial" thread out there...I'll find the thread and bump it up so you can check it out...it should answer any questions about installing the backdrop. If it doesn't, let me know...thanks, Rob


----------



## AubZ (Jul 1, 2008)

Great to see poeple trying out these easy guides.   I would love to give a crack at it once I have some more time on my hands.   Great stuff Rob.


----------



## robc (Jul 1, 2008)

AubZ said:


> Great to see poeple trying out these easy guides.   I would love to give a crack at it once I have some more time on my hands.   Great stuff Rob.


Thank-you.....I will have more to come.....rob


----------



## Strix (Jul 1, 2008)

Dad's going to pick me up some really thick styrofoam from his job so when I get that I was thinking of cutting it down and making hides (caves, etc) since the pet shop ones are really overpriced (imo) :wall: 

As soon as that happens i'll be glad to post those results as well.


----------



## robc (Jul 1, 2008)

Strix said:


> Dad's going to pick me up some really thick styrofoam from his job so when I get that I was thinking of cutting it down and making hides (caves, etc) since the pet shop ones are really overpriced (imo) :wall:
> 
> As soon as that happens i'll be glad to post those results as well.


It's endless what you can do.....I have used 2 foot thick Styrofoam on a zoo enclosure......you can also make a water bowl out of it if you wanted......post the results for sure......rob


----------



## vvx (Jul 1, 2008)

I like this method. A big advantage is that you can use it with acrylic terrariums, something the great foam method sucks at.

Here's my one (so far) setup with a background made using this guide.







More pics in this thread: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=126902


----------



## robc (Jul 1, 2008)

vvx said:


> I like this method. A big advantage is that you can use it with acrylic terrariums, something the great foam method sucks at.
> 
> Here's my one (so far) setup with a background made using this guide.
> 
> ...


Great job.....wow!.....was the guide easy to use.....instructions good?......rob


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 7, 2008)

Man, did you consider submitting this as an article? This thread should not get lost. (I bookmarked it just in case)


----------



## robc (Jul 7, 2008)

Eraisuithon said:


> Man, did you consider submitting this as an article? This thread should not get lost. (I bookmarked it just in case)


It is on the ATS forum book......I have many other tutorials also, just do a advance search and look under tutorial and user Robc.....thanks for the compliment......rob


----------



## vvx (Jul 7, 2008)

robc said:


> Great job.....wow!.....was the guide easy to use.....instructions good?......rob


Yes, but it coulda used a bigger warning as to how much of a mess that foam was gonna make!  I still have foam "dust" behind some furniture I think.


----------



## robc (Jul 7, 2008)

vvx said:


> Yes, but it coulda used a bigger warning as to how much of a mess that foam was gonna make!  I still have foam "dust" behind some furniture I think.


Yeah, it is pretty bad.....rob


----------



## DreadLobster (Aug 2, 2008)

I carved up the styrofoam in the bed of my truck. Contained the mess pretty well.


----------

